# Why more than one carrier?



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Besides the fact that there are so many to choose from, custom made ones, etc., Is this why? I just see so many posts on this site and other sites about large stashes. It amazes how much some have been bought for!!! I guess I don't get the fascination behind having a ton of different carriers.....

I don't know. I have one and I paid $65 for it and it works perfect.







I couldn't imagine getting another one unless I give my current one to my DH to use and I get one for myself. That would be it. I know of many other ways to spend $150!







And it took a lot of selling of some items to save up that $65 and find the right carrier.

I hope I didn't offend anyone by this post, just would like to understand it all a bit more, I guess.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Because they are all different and have their specialities...

Stretchy wraps are great for the first few months but then don't work anymore and they can't safely be used for back positions etc...

Woven wraps are a great all round carrier but are a bit longer to put on for some... especially when a child wants in and out...

Ergo/MT's etc are great for older babies... fast in and outs but are still limited...

Slings are great for hip position and tummy to tummy and are great for nursing but not for back positions and are one shouldered so they can cause tention with older kids...

Pouches are one size and are very limited carriers... but they are great for fast in and outs and can be brought every where....

Of course there are some that just love collecting all the different colours etc too...


----------



## raelize (Jun 17, 2006)

i went from having one of every kind with dd1 to only wraps with dd2. when she was little, i only had one or two at a time. she was born in september and during the winter, i only needed one. then i found one who's colors i LOVED, so i bought that and had 2. then she started to get heavier than i could comfortably carry, so i tried a stronger fabric. (3). then i wanted a shorty for hips carries as she got older. i sold my first one and bought a shorty. then i wanted a thin one for summer. i sold another and got a thinner fabric. i never had more than 3, but i would be very happy with 4 with my last baby (going to TTC next fall). if we had the money, i would probably want 6 or 7, but i could never justify more than that. i know some people have up to 30 or more. i think it is an obsession and wanting to "have" everything. i mean, that is one every day of the month. but, they are really pretty and when you use them all the time, it is nice to be able to switch it up sometimes.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

It's totally a preference thing. I made our slings & wrap so the cost was verrrrry low. We used a ring sling exclusively for the first several months. If I'd made the wrap earlier I would have liked it when he was little but as it is I made it when he was already almost too big for it. Dh still likes the ring sling best but I can't do that much weight on one shoulder for long periods anymore (ds is 33lbs).

The ergo I hemmed & hawed about for a loooong time 'cause of the cost but in the end I'm SO glad I bought it 'cause we get so much use out of it & use it all the time.

I think you can certainly have only one & get good use out of it but different ones definitely have different advantages.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't really get it, either. I think there's probably a bit of a break between families that have, say, three carriers because they use them for different situations, and people who are really into collecting carriers and buying/selling them and having the latest and the greatest.

I recently noticed that there's a "have a compulsive shopping addiction? here are some resources." sticky on The Babywearer forums. Some of the buying/selling there did strike me as a little bit at the end of the bell curve.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have several, and each one has a use. I have a water RS (bought used)we used for showers until just recently when he started tolerating baths. Now it will go in the stroller for swim class. I have a plain RS that lives in the diaper bag for those quick trips, shopping, etc where i'll need to hold him for no more than 10 min. I have a padded RS i swapped for that i use around the house when he's clingy. I have a 1/2 buckle tai that only gets used for long walks/hikes or similar - this is the one DH will use, but i cant get him on my back by myself in this one, but it has the best support. I have an onbu that is my fave, this is what i use the rest of the time, when im alone and needing to carry him for a while, need my hands, etc. I also have a Moby that we used from birth-3 mos, and a rebozo that i swapped for that we havent even tried yet.

At this point, i could get away w just the onbu and the RS, but it took trying different ones to find what works best for us.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I have only spent about $50 on all the carriers I have. Most are homemade and a few were given to me.

I love my stretchy wrap for the first few months

I love my woven wrap for anytime we are going to be walking quite a bit

I love my ring sling for when we are shopping or going to be in and out of the car quite a bit

I love my soft structured carrier for back carries and for carrying my toddler

I love my pouch for rolling up in my diaper bag when the toddler loves walking, but can't quite make it very far.

I do have a homemade mei tai that I don't use very often because I don't feel it is sturdy enough. My friend has a store-bought one she uses for back carries, I think if I had a sturdier one, I would use it for back carries while getting stuff done around the house.

Oh - and we have a Snugli that DH uses occasionally, we got as a baby shower gift.

And I do have an obsession with them, but I make almost all of them and use fabrics already in my stash or my mom's...so the latest and greatest thing isn't part of the obession.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I think having more than one type of carrier is a lot different than having multiple versions of the same type. Different carriers serve different purposes and get utilized at different stages. I can relate to having a couple of different colors/versions of the same type of carrier. Some people like to match their clothing, etc.

But, sometimes I see the stashes of people at TBW and it's just...









Dozens, sometimes 40, 50 versions of the same carrier. I see people listing 10 wraps at a time for hundreds of dollars each. I don't have the money to buy a $400 wrap. But even if I did, I don't think I would. Then again, if I won the lottery, who knows?









I for sure think there are some people who are addicted and have a real compulsive shopping problem. But for the most part, it's just fun to try different carriers. It's kinda like shoes...you can make do with one pair, but it sure is fun to have lots.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

i don't really see how it's any different from a person who buys expensive clothing. it's not something i'm into, but if i had the money or it was a priority to me i can see it... lots of people have nicer and more expensive clothes/shoes/jewelry than me. you wear them every day, so they end up being a pretty big part of your wardrobe.

i have 3, but two were handmade out of fabric i had lying around, so i don't count them. i spent a lot of money on my mei tai (well, a lot to me, anyway), but it was after i'd been babycarrying for a few months and knew what i was looking for. i don't regret it one bit, because it's a beautiful carrier that i wear at least once a day. i would spend the same amount or just slightly more on another style of carrier if our needs change. if i wanted a second mei tai just so i'm not wearing the same thing everyday, i would probably make one myself, but i know the quality of my construction would not be at quite the same level.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

I made a stretch wrap out of yards of discounted fabric. My MIL sewed a ring sling for me. I purchaed a used Kozy. My ergo was a BabySteals deal.

I have four carriers but have spent very little money on them. I find that different carriers serve different purposes for me. I miss the days of my tiny newborn in the stretchy wrap. We use the ring sling for quick trips and the Kozy for a back carry and longer trips. My DH uses the ergo to back carry our toddler.

I think anything can become an obsession. I saw a post on a cloth diaper site the other day by a woman with almost 300 cloth diapers in her stash. For one child. Yikes!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I've had three. In the early months I used a stretchy wrap. Then I got my ring sling, which I love and is my primary go-to carrier, easy on, easy off, easy in and out and lightweight, and a gorgeous orange batik to boot.







I also have a Beco because it's the most comfortable while walking or hiking. I mean I can sling her while hiking, but the Beco is preferable by far for long distances. But, she wants to be in them less and less these days... Sigh...


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
I've had three. In the early months I used a stretchy wrap. Then I got my ring sling, which I love and is my primary go-to carrier, easy on, easy off, easy in and out and lightweight, and a gorgeous orange batik to boot.







I also have a Beco because it's the most comfortable while walking or hiking. I mean I can sling her while hiking, but the Beco is preferable by far for long distances. But, she wants to be in them less and less these days... Sigh...

Yeah, I went throught a 'trial period' when DS was first born. We had a Bjorn, a Peanut Shell, and a moby wrap. I got rid of all three to fund my current carrier, an Action Baby Carrier - similar to an Ergo but has a MUCH prettier fabric and more lightweight! The Bjorn was okay, but killed my back and DS didn't really like it either. The PS, I couldn't never find the right fit for us but LOVED the fabric and the moby, well that was just TOO much fabric to deal with at the time and it was hot here.

There are some that I've seen that have carriers that are all very similiar to one another (B'roo, Kinderpack, Dream Carrier, Beco) - that's where I don't understand it all, I guess. But I do understand if you have an RS, or a wrap, and an SSC - those are all different styles and have different functions!


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

I just ordered my second wrap because the EllaRoo I have smells like throw up







I just need a 2nd when the other is dirty and in the wash.

I have a Beco Gemini that I ordered that I haven't really used yet because I think my baby is just too small for it. DH says he'll use it backpack style when the LO is older, so that's why I'm hanging onto it and haven't returned it.

I really prefer the wraps. I think they are more elegant, and when you have practiced a little with them, are just as quick to take on and off as other carriers (although maybe not a sling).


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I see it as a lot like shoes - one pair would probably be enough for most folks, but a few styles (3-6) makes a lot of sense. More than that and it's a matter of collecting or matching clothing or whatever. No different than collecting dolls or stamps or whatnot.

I loved a Moby for my newborn, but it's not great for older babies. I use a Beco a lot for walks now that she's heavier, but a SSC is a lot of work when she wants up & down every 3 seconds, and it's not awesome for newborns. A woven wrap is nice for winter because it's warmer and she fit better under my big coat, but it's too much work when we're going shopping. A Ring Sling is great for nursing in, quick in & out, and hip carries, but my body does better with a 2-shoulder carrier for longer wearing.

I have 5 carriers and have spent about $150 total on my stash (and worth every penny)

Now we're expecting twins and I'm expecting to change a couple of things because sometimes I will be double-wearing and sometimes DP & I will each be wearing one...


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't have a huge number of carriers but I do have a few of the same kind in different colors. It's like an accessory to me as well as a functional carrier. I don't buy a lot of clothes, I have three pairs of shoes, etc...but I like to have different colors and styles depending on what I feel like using or what DD wants to be in or what I'm wearing/where I am going.
I got several used and figure I can sell them on TBW when I'm finished with them.
I did spend a LOT of money (for me) on a beautiful sling. Even used it's expensive, forget about new! And I love it.









ETA ok, I just counted, I have 10 altogether...one on the way. But that should be it until I sell a couple of the little baby ones!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I definitely think there is a huge difference between having a bunch of different kinds, and having different versions of the same kind. But then some of what one person might consider the "same kind" another person might call different (for instance, different lengths of wrap). Also, I don't think there is anything wrong with either, just different.

I own three carriers: Pikkolo, connecta solarweave, and an Ergo. The Ergo was bought before DD was born. Turns out that DH and I both dislike it, so we'll be selling it soon. The Connecta is a great water carrier, and super super lightweight for summer, so we'll be keeping that The Pikkolo was the first carrier we loved, and it still gets used frequently. But, we'll be selling it at some point after my sister has her baby and I see if she wants to buy it.

We're selling it because we want something with a structured waist (likely either a Beco Gemini or 4th gen).

But, I also have a lot of carriers on indefinite loan. A moby, a hotsling (which we're actually going to try to trade/sell, my friend bought it for me to use, but we sized me while pregnant, and I lost all the weight quickly, so I need a size two instead of a three), a solarveil RS (which got used a lot when dd was tiny, but now the connecta would work just as well), and a mei tei that lives in my car.

I've also borrowed carriers short-term before to try out. Olives & Applesauce, Beco Butterfly, Beco 4th gen, another pouch, and a woven wrap- probably some I'm not thinking of.

I like being able to find out exactly what works well. So, I'm thankful that I have friends with babywearing addictions







(and if you read this thread, THANK YOU FRIENDS FOR HAVING BABY WEARING ADDICTIONS!)

But, if it came down to it, here are the ones that I would want to own: A pouch or RS and a good SSC with a structured waist. Really, I'd even be okay with just one good SSC. They're what we use almost all the time- but I do like having something cheaper and fast in my car. The rest are just gravy


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
Because they are all different and have their specialities...

Stretchy wraps are great for the first few months but then don't work anymore and they can't safely be used for back positions etc...

Woven wraps are a great all round carrier but are a bit longer to put on for some... especially when a child wants in and out...

Ergo/MT's etc are great for older babies... fast in and outs but are still limited...

Slings are great for hip position and tummy to tummy and are great for nursing but not for back positions and are one shouldered so they can cause tention with older kids...

Pouches are one size and are very limited carriers... but they are great for fast in and outs and can be brought every where....

Of course there are some that just love collecting all the different colours etc too...











I didn't get it at first either but now I have a pretty good size carrier stash - yes, they all have different uses and yes, I have spent more than I should on a few of them. The most important thing to me is that I get to carry my baby (now toddler) in a way that's comfortable for both of us. All of our carriers are used and loved!

And you know, some people buy shoes (I have 3 pairs - sandals, sneakers, casual), some people buy purses (I just carry an inexpensive diaper bag all the time), some collect baseball cards (which is what my DH calls my carriers







), I buy carriers. At least for now. I'm sure my interests will change as my child grows and the carriers you see on FSOT going for big bucks have pretty amazing resale value IMO - sometimes you lose some, sometimes you make some.

Speaking of buying things - have you seen some of the diaper stashes on diaper swappers? We're a prefold and plain old cover family for the most part so I'm amazed when I see people with 30+ goodmamas and whatnot. To each their own though


----------



## April Dawn (Oct 31, 2009)

I generally just use one carrier at any given time, but I have gone through maybe about 8 carriers total since DS has been born. One will work for a while, but then DS will grow too big, or need better mobility, or my back will need him held higher or lower for comfort... so I'll switch. I'm not personally all that into choosing different fabrics for custom carriers and such, but some of my friends are.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 









I didn't get it at first either but now I have a pretty good size carrier stash - yes, they all have different uses and yes, I have spent more than I should on a few of them. The most important thing to me is that I get to carry my baby (now toddler) in a way that's comfortable for both of us. All of our carriers are used and loved!

And you know, some people buy shoes (I have 3 pairs - sandals, sneakers, casual), some people buy purses (I just carry an inexpensive diaper bag all the time), some collect baseball cards (which is what my DH calls my carriers







), I buy carriers. At least for now. I'm sure my interests will change as my child grows and the carriers you see on FSOT going for big bucks have pretty amazing resale value IMO - sometimes you lose some, sometimes you make some.

Speaking of buying things - have you seen some of the diaper stashes on diaper swappers? We're a prefold and plain old cover family for the most part so I'm amazed when I see people with 30+ goodmamas and whatnot. To each their own though









HA - that's a whole different thread!!!














But yes,I know what you mean. The organic BG AIO's, goodmamas, etc., Amazing!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 









I didn't get it at first either but now I have a pretty good size carrier stash - yes, they all have different uses and yes, I have spent more than I should on a few of them. The most important thing to me is that I get to carry my baby (now toddler) in a way that's comfortable for both of us. All of our carriers are used and loved!

And you know, some people buy shoes (I have 3 pairs - sandals, sneakers, casual), some people buy purses (I just carry an inexpensive diaper bag all the time), some collect baseball cards (which is what my DH calls my carriers







), I buy carriers. At least for now. I'm sure my interests will change as my child grows and the carriers you see on FSOT going for big bucks have pretty amazing resale value IMO - sometimes you lose some, sometimes you make some.

Speaking of buying things - have you seen some of the diaper stashes on diaper swappers? We're a prefold and plain old cover family for the most part so I'm amazed when I see people with 30+ goodmamas and whatnot. To each their own though









It's also very important that Carhootel buy lots of carriers since my long-term loaners are all from her









I'm an enabler.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

And something else to consider is that a lot of those carriers that you consider "the same" (B'roo, KP, DC, Beco) all actually fit and feel differently. I have one of each (as well as several other carriers I have tried out and am either keeping for the next LO or plan to sell once FSOT picks up) I had the Beco 4th gen 1st-loved it. My ONLY problem with it is that I need petite straps, which it doesn't have, so it was always just a little too loose for total comfort. My B'roo I actually don't like-it's gorgeous but I don't like the way it fits me, so it will be moving on at some point. I love the straps on my DC best of all the straps of any carrier I've tried, plus I can get them petite. I can also get the carrier in a size smaller to carry my younger LO or in a bigger toddler size to hold my almost 4 y/o, or the younger as she grows. And the KP is just hand-down a total rock solid carrier great for carrying bigger kids-it even comes in a preschooler size. Plus it comes with petite straps.

I carry my kids a LOT. My DD would only sleep on me until she was 18 months old, so I wore her a lot for naps.Sometimes a carrier gets dirty (spit up/poop) and I need another one before the other is dry. And honestly, this is my "hobby" right now. I have the money to spend and this is what I choose to spend it on. And, compared to other hobbies I could choose, this one actually benefits my kids too-double win!! And when we're done wearing, I'll sell most of my carriers, keep 1-2 "legacy" carriers to carry grandkids in, and move to something else.

And, Rhi, you're welcome!!


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I totally get what everyone's saying and some have mentioned that it's a 'hobby'? Just seems like an expensive hobby to me. Sure, if I had an extra $130 sitting around that I didn't have to use for something else for my kids, then I would be all over a custom DC or KP in tea time tomato print, but it's just not in cards nor will it be any time soon. And by the time it may be, DS will probably be too heavy to carry!









While some of them may fit different, the buckle SSC's look a lot alike to me. Wish that there was some place that you could try them all on before buying them instead of going through trial and error. KWIM?


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 









I didn't get it at first either but now I have a pretty good size carrier stash - yes, they all have different uses and yes, I have spent more than I should on a few of them. The most important thing to me is that I get to carry my baby (now toddler) in a way that's comfortable for both of us. All of our carriers are used and loved!

And you know, some people buy shoes (I have 3 pairs - sandals, sneakers, casual), some people buy purses (I just carry an inexpensive diaper bag all the time), some collect baseball cards (which is what my DH calls my carriers







), I buy carriers. At least for now. I'm sure my interests will change as my child grows and the carriers you see on FSOT going for big bucks have pretty amazing resale value IMO - sometimes you lose some, sometimes you make some.

Speaking of buying things - have you seen some of the diaper stashes on diaper swappers? We're a prefold and plain old cover family for the most part so I'm amazed when I see people with 30+ goodmamas and whatnot. To each their own though










Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
I definitely think there is a huge difference between having a bunch of different kinds, and having different versions of the same kind. But then some of what one person might consider the "same kind" another person might call different (for instance, different lengths of wrap). Also, I don't think there is anything wrong with either, just different.

I own three carriers: Pikkolo, connecta solarweave, and an Ergo. The Ergo was bought before DD was born. Turns out that DH and I both dislike it, so we'll be selling it soon. The Connecta is a great water carrier, and super super lightweight for summer, so we'll be keeping that The Pikkolo was the first carrier we loved, and it still gets used frequently. But, we'll be selling it at some point after my sister has her baby and I see if she wants to buy it.

We're selling it because we want something with a structured waist (likely either a Beco Gemini or 4th gen).

But, I also have a lot of carriers on indefinite loan. A moby, a hotsling (which we're actually going to try to trade/sell, my friend bought it for me to use, but we sized me while pregnant, and I lost all the weight quickly, so I need a size two instead of a three), a solarveil RS (which got used a lot when dd was tiny, but now the connecta would work just as well), and a mei tei that lives in my car.

I've also borrowed carriers short-term before to try out. Olives & Applesauce, Beco Butterfly, Beco 4th gen, another pouch, and a woven wrap- probably some I'm not thinking of.

I like being able to find out exactly what works well. So, I'm thankful that I have friends with babywearing addictions







(and if you read this thread, THANK YOU FRIENDS FOR HAVING BABY WEARING ADDICTIONS!)

But, if it came down to it, here are the ones that I would want to own: A pouch or RS and a good SSC with a structured waist. Really, I'd even be okay with just one good SSC. They're what we use almost all the time- but I do like having something cheaper and fast in my car. The rest are just gravy










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
And something else to consider is that a lot of those carriers that you consider "the same" (B'roo, KP, DC, Beco) all actually fit and feel differently. I have one of each (as well as several other carriers I have tried out and am either keeping for the next LO or plan to sell once FSOT picks up) I had the Beco 4th gen 1st-loved it. My ONLY problem with it is that I need petite straps, which it doesn't have, so it was always just a little too loose for total comfort. My B'roo I actually don't like-it's gorgeous but I don't like the way it fits me, so it will be moving on at some point. I love the straps on my DC best of all the straps of any carrier I've tried, plus I can get them petite. I can also get the carrier in a size smaller to carry my younger LO or in a bigger toddler size to hold my almost 4 y/o, or the younger as she grows. And the KP is just hand-down a total rock solid carrier great for carrying bigger kids-it even comes in a preschooler size. Plus it comes with petite straps.

I carry my kids a LOT. My DD would only sleep on me until she was 18 months old, so I wore her a lot for naps.Sometimes a carrier gets dirty (spit up/poop) and I need another one before the other is dry. And honestly, this is my "hobby" right now. I have the money to spend and this is what I choose to spend it on. And, compared to other hobbies I could choose, this one actually benefits my kids too-double win!! And when we're done wearing, I'll sell most of my carriers, keep 1-2 "legacy" carriers to carry grandkids in, and move to something else.

And, Rhi, you're welcome!!

















This whole thread is cracking me up! Feels like it is directed at us, doesn't it my friends?























Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
I totally get what everyone's saying and some have mentioned that it's a 'hobby'? Just seems like an expensive hobby to me. Sure, if I had an extra $130 sitting around that I didn't have to use for something else for my kids, then I would be all over a custom DC or KP in tea time tomato print, but it's just not in cards nor will it be any time soon. And by the time it may be, DS will probably be too heavy to carry!









While some of them may fit different, the buckle SSC's look a lot alike to me. Wish that there was some place that you could try them all on before buying them instead of going through trial and error. KWIM?

Well, she did say that it is a "hobby" that she is _able_ to spend money on. So just because you wouldn't spend money on it doesn't mean it isn't valid. Lots of people have expensive hobbies. Some people jump out of airplanes as a hobby. I wouldn't do it. I'd much rather spend that kind of money on new carriers.







Also, there are carriers that can hold PRESCHOOLERS. I can carry my 4yo in a couple of mine, no problem. So I wouldn't worry about not being able to carry your DS.









And FWIW, $130 would not get you a custom DC or KP. Especially not in tea time tomato which is VHTF.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
Just seems like an expensive hobby to me.

Ah, but it is MY choice how I spend my money, just like it is for anyone's hobby. I wouldn't consider getting a new car after just paying off my current one, esp.if it was only 5 years old, but that's not my choice to make. I choose to keep my cars for a LONG time...our "new" one is 10 years old (bought used), and the other is 14 (also was used) My DH's previous car just died at a ripe old age of 20 years old and 252,000 miles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
Sure, if I had an extra $130 sitting around that I didn't have to use for something else for my kids,

Never fear, my kids are most definitely NOT going without. This makes it sound like you are implying that I would let my kids go without in order to buy a carrier??







I also believe that it is good for kids to see that moms and dads also can get new stuff too, that it is NOT "all about the kids" when there is extra money.

It WOULD be nice if more of these carriers were someplace where people could try them on before buying; however, sometimes things feel ok at first, but then after wearing them for a bit of time, you realize they don't feel right after all.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
While some of them may fit different, the buckle SSC's look a lot alike to me. Wish that there was some place that you could try them all on before buying them instead of going through trial and error. KWIM?


Trust me, they are most definitely NOT all alike! A lot of times people call my carrier (wether they are wraps, or SSCs) a bjorn, or an ergo. Just yesterday a lady said she loved my ergo (which was a bright purple kanga XT, totally doesn't bother me btw, I just thanked her and moved one)

There are lots of sites that offer rental programs for the well known carriers like O&A, Beco, Ergo, Angelpack, etc.. Try granolababies.com and sweet-pickles - I think they both have rental programs so you can figure out what works for you. When you do find out it's pretty easy to find an inexpensive one on TBW, often if you put up an ISO someone will help you find something at a price you can afford.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
Trust me, they are most definitely NOT all alike! A lot of times people call my carrier (wether they are wraps, or SSCs) a bjorn, or an ergo. Just yesterday a lady said she loved my ergo (which was a bright purple kanga XT, totally doesn't bother me btw, I just thanked her and moved one)

There are lots of sites that offer rental programs for the well known carriers like O&A, Beco, Ergo, Angelpack, etc.. Try granolababies.com and sweet-pickles - I think they both have rental programs so you can figure out what works for you. When you do find out it's pretty easy to find an inexpensive one on TBW, often if you put up an ISO someone will help you find something at a price you can afford.

I think paxbaby has a rental program, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 







This whole thread is cracking me up! Feels like it is directed at us, doesn't it my friends?
























Haha, I think you forgot to quote April, too. I think that it's possible that the triangle of North Carolina has a problem. I mom keeps telling me I need an intervention. I'm like, "uhh, you have no idea. you need to meet my friends!"


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
I think paxbaby has a rental program, too.

Haha, I think you forgot to quote April, too. I think that it's possible that the triangle of North Carolina has a problem. I mom keeps telling me I need an intervention. I'm like, "uhh, you have no idea. you need to meet my friends!"

LOL! Some enabling folks around here email their friends with awesome deals on carriers FSOT with the hope that those friends will let them try one out on loan.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
Trust me, they are most definitely NOT all alike! A lot of times people call my carrier (wether they are wraps, or SSCs) a bjorn, or an ergo. Just yesterday a lady said she loved my ergo (which was a bright purple kanga XT, totally doesn't bother me btw, I just thanked her and moved one)

There are lots of sites that offer rental programs for the well known carriers like O&A, Beco, Ergo, Angelpack, etc.. Try granolababies.com and sweet-pickles - I think they both have rental programs so you can figure out what works for you. When you do find out it's pretty easy to find an inexpensive one on TBW, often if you put up an ISO someone will help you find something at a price you can afford.

My carriers get called ergos daily. Just this morning a woman at storytime commented on my carrier (the DC) and said she'd never seen an ergo in a print like that before. I talk to more mamas about babywearing now that I have non-ergos in my stash, which I think is awesome. I think when they see that babywearing can be cute, fun and fashionable it makes them want to try it out even more. IMO there is nothing wrong with that. I'd be thrilled if I could inspire more mamas to wear their babies. So there ya go, one more bonus to having multiple types of carriers!


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought the OP was perfectly polite, and certainly nobody in this thread has been eye-rolly about people who have a couple of carriers or claimed that they are depriving their children.

Really, you guys. Come on.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Ah, but it is MY choice how I spend my money, just like it is for anyone's hobby. I wouldn't consider getting a new car after just paying off my current one, esp.if it was only 5 years old, but that's not my choice to make. I choose to keep my cars for a LONG time...our "new" one is 10 years old (bought used), and the other is 14 (also was used) My DH's previous car just died at a ripe old age of 20 years old and 252,000 miles.

*Never fear, my kids are most definitely NOT going without. This makes it sound like you are implying that I would let my kids go without in order to buy a carrier??*







I also believe that it is good for kids to see that moms and dads also can get new stuff too, that it is NOT "all about the kids" when there is extra money.

It WOULD be nice if more of these carriers were someplace where people could try them on before buying; however, sometimes things feel ok at first, but then after wearing them for a bit of time, you realize they don't feel right after all.

Um, no, I never implied that at all. Gosh. Never thought this would be such a hot topic. Didn't mean to press any buttons. It's your hobby. I get that. What I don't get is - not you, per se - but those that can spend $200 on a carrier or a wrap. But to each their own.

And to the person that mentioned something about carriers for preschoolers - sure, if you have one that is under 40lbs, sure - maybe. I have a pre-schooler myself and I couldn't imagine wearing him. He's nearly 50lbs! But again, to each their own.

Carhootel - thank you for the links to being able to rent them out. Might be worth looking in to if I find myself in need of another carrier for maybe DH or a backup for the one that I have now.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
What I don't get is - not you, per se - but those that can spend $200 on a carrier or a wrap. But to each their own.

Well.. sometimes it is about quality... the only carrier that worked with ds#3 was a very sturdy woven wrap that cost about 200$... He was a big baby at 42 lbs at 12 months and I was not going to miss out on all of the benefits of babywearing just because of his size.

We also def. see the use of a carrier for an older child too... when you are out for a long day and a child can no longer walk it is way easier to use a carrier then to hold that child in your arms...


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

It is an expensive hobby, especially if there was no resale value in carriers. But used carriers have a really great resale value so even if one spends $150 on a wrap, one can usually recoup at least 80-90% of that back.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

I have always thought about the fact that we don't use a stroller...a stroller costs what $500 (or a nice-ish one seems to anyways). I consider that as long as I stay under that I'm doing ok...

someone earlier in the thread indicated a good use for each different type, but frankly most of ours are wraps...that's what works for me. I have a RS and ergo...but wraps are amazing and I'm not ashamed to have more than one (I have 5). I also agree that the resale on them is fabulous and I know I'll get my money back when I am done with them. I can't imagine a stroller that I'd get my money back on.

I think wraps are like an accessory. They keep me from buying scarves and bags too...which I have just about enough of


----------



## Riu (Aug 21, 2010)

I have three, a sling, a MT, and a simple piece of cloth wrap. I definitely use them each for different purposes.

The sling was great when I had a tiny newborn, and now I use it for a quick easy in and out carrier for short trips. I can't wear him in it for very long because he's too heavy now and I feel unbalanced.

I only know one carry in my wrap right now, but it is the only carrier I can nurse in. I loosen the knot and lower the whole thing. I am short with a small torso, and the front cross carry in a wrap is the only way I've found so far to nurse and babywear my 18 lb 9 month old at the same time.

The MT is my multifunctional workhorse. I can't manage a back carry with my wrap yet, but I can get him on my back in the MT. This carrier is my favorite for general use, but I can't nurse him in it because he is up way too high.

I don't see the need to have any more than I already have, and haven't spent that much on them. The sling was second-hand, I got it for $30 and it had never even been taken out of the package. The MT is what I spent the most on, and it is a Babyhawk, so I think it was in the $90 range, a little expensive for cheap me, but I use it all the time. The wrap is fabric I found on clearance for $2 a yard and hemmed up.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
Um, no, I never implied that at all. Gosh. Never thought this would be such a hot topic. Didn't mean to press any buttons. It's your hobby. I get that. What I don't get is - not you, per se - but those that can spend $200 on a carrier or a wrap. But to each their own.

And to the person that mentioned something about carriers for preschoolers - sure, if you have one that is under 40lbs, sure - maybe. I have a pre-schooler myself and I couldn't imagine wearing him. He's nearly 50lbs! But again, to each their own.

Carhootel - thank you for the links to being able to rent them out. Might be worth looking in to if I find myself in need of another carrier for maybe DH or a backup for the one that I have now.









I don't think is a 'hot topic' per se but you keep saying you 'don't get it' - I think people are just trying to help you see it from their point of view and tell you why having a variety of carriers is important to them (as they are to myself) which I assume is why you started this thread - you wanted to understand. Also, as you might see on TBW (since this comes up pretty frequently there) - when someone questions how someone else spends their money on carriers and says they wouldn't do that because they needed something more important (like things for their kids) then it's easy to see how it can feel (and look) like criticism. Even if it wasn't intended that way, which I am sure it wasn't!









You're welcome for the links to the rental programs, I hear really good things about these programs and I don't know what I would have done without my local babywearing group for letting me try out carriers - if you have one near you they often have lending libraries so you don't have to pay fees and stuff. Oh and you can totally carry a 40-50lb kid in a carrier! Check out kinderpacks weight limit, and check out this babyhawk 'oh snap!' that carries a 9 year old regularly - many of the expensive carriers are of very high quality and like I mentioned before and so did another poster - carriers have _amazing_ resale value. I think of all the carriers that I've bought/sold/traded I have recouped 90% of what I have spent. I don't have any other hobbies like that!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
It is an expensive hobby, especially if there was no resale value in carriers. But used carriers have a really great resale value so even if one spends $150 on a wrap, one can usually recoup at least 80-90% of that back.

Exactly. In fact, Of all the wraps I've bought and sold, I haven't lost a single penny in resale value. Shipping costs, yes, but I consider that to be my "rental fee"









I have 6 wraps (with 2 otw), and they all do different things and have different purposes. I use all of them, and I consider it very much to be my "collection". DH collects records, and I collect wraps. LOL


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

My favourite is the Moby wrap. My husband doesn't know how to wrap it so he uses the Ergo.


----------

